# Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC: AMD-Edition mit Ryzen 5 2600X und Intel-Edition mit i5-9600K [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC: AMD-Edition mit Ryzen 5 2600X und Intel-Edition mit i5-9600K [Werbung]*

						Nur für kurze Zeit gibt es in Zusammenarbeit mit Alternate einen Aktions-PC mit bis zu 320 Euro Preisvorteil.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC: AMD-Edition mit Ryzen 5 2600X und Intel-Edition mit i5-9600K [Werbung]*


----------

